# AVID Free DV - Import von AVI, nur Ton, jedoch kein Bild



## exitboy (24. September 2006)

Hallo,

unter AVID Free DV erhalte ich beim Import meiner AVI Files nur die Tonausgaben, sehe jedoch keine Videos.

Unter dem Windowsmediaplayer sehe ich beides. Mein Verdacht lief zuerst auf die Codecs, nur warum klappt das dann unter Windows


----------

